# Rikon 70-450 EVS Lathe Review: Solid Performance, Cost Saving Finish



## wormil

A thorough and honest review. Interesting they decided to change paint schemes, too many other greens I guess.


----------



## Tennessee

Good review. Looks like a viable alternative to the PM 3250. I own the Powermatic, and lo and behold, last year I had to go out and get a small HF to do things like guitar knobs and such. Just too awkward on the PM.


----------



## jeffski1

great review…you took a chance on a lathe with only the specs listed from the manufacturer…thx for sharing…


----------



## DaveWatha

Wow, great review! Very comprehensive and organized, and particularly significant given the lack of reviews available for this model. I don't own a lathe yet but very much enjoyed reading your thoughtful review.


----------



## tomd

Good review, thanks.


----------



## Wildwood

Nice review, hope you will keep us posted with your experience with your new lathe. Congratulations and best of luck with that new lathe.


----------



## sawdustmaker101

very good review. I have the Rikon mini 70-100 and would like to get a bigger one someday…


----------



## 49er

Thank You for taking the time to do the write-up. Very interesting.


----------



## LJackson

Nice lathe. I'll have to remember this the next time I win the lottery. On second thought, nevermind. $2500 is a lot to spend on something that has corners cut in it, I don't care what the reason. Maybe this is why I've never owned a lathe, despite it being my favorite tool ever since high school wood shop.


----------

